# regs or altezza



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

which ones do you guys prefer


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well depends on the tails, my favorite goes in this order...

1) Stock SEL tail
2) Clear (white) tail
3) Stock (orange turn) tail
4)
5)
6)
7) Altezza tails


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Regular looks better to me.I would rather have red tape for a tailight lense than Altezzas!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I say go for the regs.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

se-l tails all the way... it looks the cleanest


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

It's your car, do whatever you want. I wouldn't listen to these jokers!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you want to be original, Spray paint your amber signal red to make the entire back one red stripe (reverse lights too, but thats sort of self defeating).

Seth


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

Why would you even conisder Altezzas. They make me want to throw up when i see them on cars. I wish they were never even made. Smoke your stock tail lights....it looks too good.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Mr.Barrie said:


> *Why would you even conisder Altezzas. They make me want to throw up when i see them on cars. I wish they were never even made. *


Amen. Couldnt have said it better.... but then again, it is your car so more power to ya.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *well depends on the tails, my favorite goes in this order...
> 
> 1) Stock SEL tail
> 2) Clear (white) tail
> ...


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Dude, I woudl NEVER put altezza knock offs on my car. ONly one car looks good with those types of tail lights: The Toyota Altezza (AKA - the Lexus IS300 in the US).

If you want your car to look hideous and tacky, get the knock-offs.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I preferred the regulars ones right now cuz they have not made altezzas yet that really match well w/ the b14's.


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

yea ill prob stay with the stock tails..

ive seen smoked ones but dont know how you actually do it. 

ANYONE know


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

have a fire and hold the tail light directly over the smoke... but not IN THE FLAME, a lot of people melt them that way.

NAH just playing, I think illestrice (that little b!tch) spray painted his with some stained glass black color stuff. then did some clear coat over it (glossy) and it came out good... good for his standards at least. (JK)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what color is your car?

if it is black do the black altezza style tails from me.


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

NightCrawler said:


> *yea ill prob stay with the stock tails..
> 
> ive seen smoked ones but dont know how you actually do it.
> 
> ANYONE know *


So easy to do. Just take out your tail lights. Clean them. Purchase black transparent spray paint from a hobby shop. Spray on how dark you want them to be. Let them dry and then put them back in. Not hard to do.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NightCrawler said:


> *yea ill prob stay with the stock tails..
> 
> ive seen smoked ones but dont know how you actually do it.
> 
> ANYONE know *


i found this stuff, it's called nite-shades..










i had my stock tails just laying in the garage, i didnt wanna sell them because i knew i wouldnt get much for them, so i decided to turn them into a project. one day while browsing through my local performance shop, i noticed this stuff. it goes for about $10 a can, so i figured i'd give it a try. i started by sanding them down just to give them a rough texture. then washed them thoroughly. let them air dry and did 3 coats. i havent gotten around to the gloss coat, which i highly prefer, but here is what they look like so far..










i also used this stuff on the 3rd brake light (after this picture was taken) which came out pretty nicely, especially if you dont have the money to shave it off and have your trunk painted  if you're still interested, i will pick you up a can and charge you the cost ($10) plus shipping to wherever you are. let me know if you're interested.


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

*Red Tint*

I used the red tape used to repair rear tail lights and covered the amber signal. It looked really good with the center red bar. The car looked very classy with a long red dash from one end to the other. Unfortunately, it rained a lot and the tape started to turn white and peel. I've seen it on many cars in Hawaii and it looks really good. I think they are using some kind of red tint that doesn't peel when it gets wet. (By the way, I was concerned that the light shining through the amber and then through the red would result in a barely visible light, but it shines as brightly as the brake light!) Anyone know where I can get red tint?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.... im selling a relay that allows the brake lights to become Brakelights/Turnsignals.. like the way Monte Carlos do it.. then you can paint the orange part of your stock what ever color you please and it wont have to shine through or anything.. (if you have aftermarket lights right now.. let me know..) Travis


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

It would be nice if someone got a hold of a bunch of tail lights, baked them and removed the amber lenses, made red lenses and put them in, and sold the altered all-red tail lights. That would be 10 times sweeter than the altezzas! --OR-- Someone could just make and sell a quality RED lens and I could bake the tail lights myself and remove the cursed amber lens and install the red lens! That would be a killer inexpensive mod! I would even pay an abhorable amount for measly red lenses just to get someone to make them. I think there are many who would pay a lot just for the red lens.


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

I used transparent black paint. Mine didnt come out like that at all. Mine look like 98 Jetta VR6 tail lights. That is way too dark and you will prolly get pulled over for that. Well atleast around here you would.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

here are b13 tails on a b12








not my style but i guess its possible to make.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Check out what the BMW guys do to their tails, should work for any other car as well: http://www.e30sport.net/redtails.html


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mr.Barrie said:


> *I used transparent black paint. Mine didnt come out like that at all. Mine look like 98 Jetta VR6 tail lights. That is way too dark and you will prolly get pulled over for that. Well atleast around here you would. *


mr barrie, i noticed a lot of negativity in your posts. i dunno whats up with that, but thats how i did mine. if you noticed, i also stated that the gloss coat hasnt been applied yet. opinions are what you think, but be careful. thanks


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

BTW: I personally think that blacked out tails only look good on dark cars. If you have a lighter car, jus change up the tails to something else you like. Not a fan of Altezzas (leave em on the Lexus') but do whatever floats your boat...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20860&highlight=black+altezza

here are the black altezza


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20860&highlight=black+altezza
> 
> here are the black altezza *


Those are nicer looking ones, but the plastic looking cover is what throws me off...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

heres an updated pics of my smoked tails WITH a few gloss coats and a smoked 3rd brake light also. tell me if you're opinion changes after this mr barrie..


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Now I like that, especially on the black ride. How bout some pics with the brake being pressed?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

here is the official thread for my tail-lights: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26334 
check it out and drop a reply!


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Yeah I was wondering how much light comes out from underneath the black paint??? Looks badass though on the black car, same color. That's why I don't mind my RED light bar on my RED car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's some from Illest Rice:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

UofLsentra said:


> *Yeah I was wondering how much light comes out from underneath the black paint???*


havent done this yet, but i'll have my brother press the brakes and i'll snap a pic during daytime and night time


----------

